# Budapest>Montreal



## Napoleon (2005 November 17)

Sziasztok!

Budapesten lakom, és szeretnék kivándorolni Montrealba.

Tudna nekem ebben valaki segíteni?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 17)

Jaj szivem, ezért nem kellett volna új topicot nyitnod, elég ha elkezded olvasni a bevándorlési topicot. :twisted: http://canadahun.com/forum/f66-bevndorls.html


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

Efike írta:


> Jaj szivem, ezért nem kellett volna új topicot nyitnod, elég ha elkezded olvasni a bevándorlési topicot. :twisted:


 
Megelőztél .
Azt hiszem, golyónak lesz melója .. megint törölhet


----------



## goyo (2005 November 17)

Atmozgattam a bevandorlas forumba...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

goyo írta:


> Atmozgattam a bevandorlas forumba...


 
Huh, micsoda gyors vagy! :shock:
Köszönjük


----------



## donna (2005 December 28)

Mért pont Montreálba?


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 7)

Itthon nem jó?? Nemcsodálom!!!!


----------

